# تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم



## Coptic Man (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*تقرير 673لسنة 2006طب شرعى قنا 
319مخزن 

منطقة قنا للطب الشرعى 
فى القضية رقم 5251لسنة 2006ادارى 
الراى 
بتوقيع الكشف الظاهرى واجراء الصفة التشريحية لجثة المتوفى هانى ساروفيم نصرالله اسحق وجد انها فى حالة تعفن متقدم ولم يتبين بها على حالتها ثمة معالم اصابية او ثمة معالم مرضية ظاهرة 
وقد ورد تقرير المعمل الكيماوى الخاص بفحص العينات الحشوية الماخوذة بمعرفتنا من الجثة يفيد بسلبية العثور على اى من المواد المبنينة بصلب التقرير 
وهذا ويتعذر الجزم فنيا بتحديد سبب الوفاة على وجة الدقة ولا يوجد مايتعارض فنيا وجواز حدوث الوفاة غرقا كما هو وراد بمذكرة النيابة 
صفحات التقرير 
الكشف الظاهرى 
اخرجت الجثة من ثلاجة مشرحة المستشفى ووجدت الذكر فى حوالى بداية العقد الثالث من العمر والجثة فى حالة تعفن رمى متقدم على هيئة انتفاخ بالوجة والبطن وكيس الصفن وبروز اللسان والعينين مع عمق بلون الجلد وتقلص بالبشرة 
والرسوب الدموى غير واضح بفعل التعفن الرمى ولم نتبين بعموم ظاهر الجثة وهى بحالتها من التعفن الرمى المتقدم ثمة معالم اصابية او ثمة معالم مرضية ظاهرة 
وكان على الجثة الملابس الاتية 
1- النصف الايمن لقميص كم بلون كحلى بة تمزقات بعالية بالبدن الخلفى مع فقد النصف الايسر للقميص 
2- 2- تى شرت بلون مخضر 
3- بنطلون كحلى بزرار ودبابيس 
4- شورت ازرق اللون 
والملابس خالية من التمزقات المشتبهة وبها تلوثات طينية ومشربة بسوائل تعفنية رطبة 
وتركنا الملابس بجوار الجثة تحت تصرف النيابة نظرا لعدم جدوى تحريزها 
الصفة التشريحية 
الراس 
برفع الفروة وجدناها سهلة النزع بفعل التعفن الرمى مع خروج سوائل تعفنية 
ولم نتبين بها معالم اصابية او ثمة انسكابات دموية وعظام قبوة الجمجمة سليمة وخالية من الكسور 
وبرفع عظام قبوة الجمجمة وجدنا السحايا خالية من المعالم الاصابية والمرضية الظاهرة 
ووجدنا المخ عبارة عن عجينة رمية سائلة اردوازية اللون ولم نتبين وهو بحالتة ثمة معالم اصابية او مرضية ظاهرة وعظام قاعدة الجمجمة سليمة وخالية من الكسور 
الوجة والعينين 
بالشق على الانسجة الرخوة والعضلات لم نتبين بها على حالتها من التعفن الرمى مايشير الى ثمة معالم اصابية او انسكابات دموية وعظام الوجة والفكين والعظم اللامى والغضاريف الحنجرية والفقرات العنقية سليمة وخالية من الكسور 
ولم نتبين بالمرئ والقصبة الهوائية ثمة معالم اصابية او مرضية ظاهرة وتجويفها خالى من الاجسام الغريبة 
الصدر 
بالشق على الانسجة الرخوة والعضلات لم نتبين على حالتها من التعفن الرمى ثمة مظاهر قد تشير الى حدوث معالم اصابية او انسكابات دموية ووجدنا الرئتين والقلب فى حالة رخوة رمية ولم نتبين بها وهما بحالتهما ثمة معالم اصابية او ثمة معالم مرضية ظاهرة 
والعظام سليمة وخالية من الكسور 
البطن 
كالسابق 
لم يتبين وجود اصابات 
الاطراف 
بالسق على الانسجة الرخوة والعضلات لم نتبين على حالتها من التعفن الرمى ثمة معالم اصابية او انسكابات دموية واحسسنا بسلامة عظام الاطراف 
ورد تقرير المعمل الكيماوى باسيوط رقم 388لسنة 2006الخاص بفحص العينات الحشوية الماخوذة بمعرفتنا من الجثة حيث جاء بة تحت بند الفحص والنتيجة انة لم يعثر بالاحشاء المرسلة على اى من اشتباة القلويات المخدرة والسامة كما لم يعثر بها على اى مشتقات حامض البارريتويك ومشتقات الفنيو ثيازين 
مصلحة الطب الشرعى 
معمل كيماوى اسيوط 
البحث عن المنومت والمهدئات ومضادات الاكتئاب واشتباة القلويات المخدرة والسامة والمبيدات الحشرية وسم الفار والسموم المعدنية 
الفحص والنتيجة 
انا خالد محمود ابراهيم المقدم النائب الكيماوى الشرعى الخبير بالمعمل قد اجريت الفحص بتاريخ 16-8وانتهيت بتاريخ 30-8واقر الاتى 
لم يعثر بالاحشاء المرسلة للبحث على اى من اشتباة القلويات المخدرة والسامة كما لم يعثر بها على اى من مشتقات حامض الباربينوريك ومشتقات البنزودياذيبين ومشتقات الفينويثانديين والانفرايل 
كما لم يعثر بها على اى من مركبات الفسفورية والكاربابانية العضوية من المبيدات الحشرية 
كما وجدت خالية من كل من مركب فوسفيد الزنك (سم الفار )والسموم المعدنية العادية. *

*المصدر : الاقباط الاحرار*​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*عثرت علي فيديو من المشرحة*

*يوضح اثار التعذيب الذي توفي عن اثرها الشهيد المجند هاني صاروفيم*

*لمن يريد مناشدة حقوق الانسان وفي احتياج للفيلم الفيديو برجاء مراسلتي علي الخاص*

*لاني المشاهد بشعة اكثر من ان احطها علي العلن *

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

القصة بشعة قوي يا مينا

ميرسي علي تعبك


----------



## king (12 يناير 2007)

احنا عايزين نعرف الحقيقة فين الناس حيفضالو يعملو فين كدة لحد امتى


----------



## merola (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على تعبك يا كوبتيك بس بجد القصة جميلة جدا و الموضوع جمييييييييييل


----------



## BITAR (20 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> شكرا على تعبك يا كوبتيك بس بجد القصة جميلة جدا و الموضوع جمييييييييييل


 
*هذة ليست قصه  جميله ( انها مؤلمه جدا )*

*ونطلب من جمعيات حقوق الانسان التدخل لمعاقبة السفاحين قتلة المجند (هانى ) *

*اللذين قتلوه والقى بجثته بالنيل حتى تختفى اثار الجريمة*

*والموضوع مش جميل انة (الحزن بعينه)*

*نطلب لاسرته الصبر*​


----------



## تونى تون (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

انا بقى بطلب من الله هوه الى يدخل بس فى حيتنا مش فى مشكلنا بس


----------



## تونى تون (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

وربنا يعزى اهله ويكن الله معاهم


----------



## mamdooh (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*الله يرحمك يا هانى  ---  ربنا يعطى اسرته عزاء سماوى --- صاحب العوض موجود - الرب يكون معكم​*


----------



## ataf**sh** (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

شكرا مينا فعلا الموضوع خطير جدا :yaka: 
واثر فيه جدا والرب يرحمه ويصبر اهله ويعزيهم
يا رب ارحم شعبك


----------



## mamdooh (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

* مت 10:16  ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب.فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.
 لو 10:3  اذهبوا.ها انا ارسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب.
 اع 20:29  لاني اعلم هذا انه بعد ذهابي سيدخل بينكم ذئاب خاطفة لا تشفق على الرعية.*


----------



## man4truth (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*الله ينظر بعين رحمته اللى شعبه المذل
يرفع مذلته وغضبه عنا​*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*اكيد ربنا هينتقم ليك ياهانى واذا كنت قد مت لانك مسيحى فانت شهيد عند المسيح 
الرب ينيح نفسك فى فردوس النعيم
امين​*


----------



## noraa (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

يا جماعة بجد الموضوع مش تهريج انا شفت الصور بجد صور توضح من غير تقرير طبيب شرعة  اثار الجروح والتعذيب وبجد ربنا يعزى اهلة ودىمش اول مرة حقوق الانسان بتضيع على يد انسان ذية


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

زمن الاضطهاد انتهى لان الرب
وعد القديس بطرس خاتـــــــم
الشهداء بانه يكون اخر شهيد
فى المسيحيه انما اللى حصل
ده قرصة ودن علشان نصحى
ونفوق ونبعد عن شرور اهل كل
اهل العالم لازم نرجع نحب بعض
نبطل الكره نبطل الحقد نبطل 
نمشى بحكمة اهل العالم لازم
نمشى بحكمة المسيح علشان
نقدر نكون شعب ليه كرامه وكل 
اللى عاوزينه باتحادنا نقدر نعمله
وعلى فكره الحكومه اكتر حاجه
ممكن ترعبها لو لقت المسيحيين
بقو يد واحده اتحادنا ده مش هين
ده ممكن يعمل انقلاب من غير 
الحاجه لعنف من غير مانتعصب
او نحارب كفايه اتحادنا يخليهم
يعملوا لينا الف حساب وانهم
مايقدروش علينا لاننا بقينا واحد
فى المسيح


----------



## marime pater (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

قال الرب (دعوا لي النقمة انا انتقم يقول الرب) نعزي اسرته وجعل الرب ابديته خيرا من حياته


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

سلام ونعمة اخي كوبتك,,,,

انا كمان عندي الفيديو بتاع المشرحة وفعلا اول مل شوفتة شعرت بكمية غضب 
لا توصف لكن عزانا الوحيد انة دلوقتي في حضن سيدة ورب المجد قادر يكشف الحقايق

او ممكن ننزل الفيديو ولا انت رايك اية


----------



## Sameh_Salama (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

للأسف الواح بيحزن كل لما يقرأموضوع ذى ده مش عارفين اخر اللى بيحصل لينا ايه المسحين كل مدا و حالتهم بتسوء و مش عارفين ايه اخرت اللى بيحصل ما نقدرش نقول غير الرب ينجينا من العالم واضهادات اللى بيشوفها المسيحين
 ربنا يكون فى عون اهله و يصبرهم 
البقيه فى حايتهم​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي كوبتك,,,,
> 
> انا كمان عندي الفيديو بتاع المشرحة وفعلا اول مل شوفتة شعرت بكمية غضب
> لا توصف لكن عزانا الوحيد انة دلوقتي في حضن سيدة ورب المجد قادر يكشف الحقايق
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة اخي الحبيب فيراي

+ اتمني عدم انزال الفيديو اديك شوفت ازاي بشع و احنا لن نعرض جسد شهيد مثله للفرجه بدون داعي فا مش عايزين نحطه لكل شخص يبحث عن تمضية وقت فراغه وانما للمنظمات المختلفة التي تحارب لاجل دمائه البارة التي سكبت لاجل انه شخص مسيحي وهذه هي خطيته

الرب معك


----------



## makram555 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

يارب اظهر الحقائق صلو معنا


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

موضوع صعب اوى يا كوبتك ده مجرد الوصف يتعب امال لو شفنا اللى حصل هنعمل ايه 

ربنا يعزى اهله ويصبرهم وينتقم من اللى بيخفوا الحقائق رغم ظهرها واضحه وجليه :yaka:​


----------



## christin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*ربنا ينيح نفسه*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*قصة مؤلمة جدا

ربنا يعزى اسرتة

ميرسى لتعبك​*


----------



## assyrian girl (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

oh my God


----------



## شاب محروق دمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

فين الفتة المسلمة تشوف الدين بتاعها بيعمل فينا اية


----------



## شاب محروق دمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

فين الفتاة المسلمة تشوف الدين بتاعها بيعمل فينا اية


----------



## قلب حزين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضى وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض (رؤيا 6 : 10) *
*هكذا تصرخ نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل اسم المسيح*
*( لى النقمة انا أجازى يقول الرب ) *
*ربنا يباركك على تعبك يا صخرتى*​


----------



## mase7ya (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*قصة محزنة بس اكيد مصيرة فى الملكوت 

اللة يساعد اهلة بس *


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*



Coptic Man قال:


> *عثرت علي فيديو من المشرحة*
> 
> *يوضح اثار التعذيب الذي توفي عن اثرها الشهيد المجند هاني صاروفيم*
> 
> ...



اريد ان اطلع على هذه المشاهد ممكن


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

ربنا يسامحهم


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*



Coptic Man قال:


> *عثرت علي فيديو من المشرحة*
> 
> *يوضح اثار التعذيب الذي توفي عن اثرها الشهيد المجند هاني صاروفيم*
> 
> ...



ارجوك اظهرها واظهر قله ادبهم وقله حيلتهم .


----------



## املا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

يا  جماعه ممكن اعرف ايش القصه لاني اردني و ما بعرف ايش عم بصير بمصر 

عرفت انو في شخص توفى بسبب ايمانه المسيحي لكن حاب اعرف القصه 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*+++++*
*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقــــوا انا قد غلبت العالم *
*فى حضن المسيح يا هانى الرب ينيح نفسك ويساعد اهلك على فراقك *
*+++++آمين +++++*
*+++++*​


----------



## fayse_f (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

يا يسوع يا مخلص البشر ها نحن جاثون امامك باتضاع متوجعون توجعاً مراً لما لحق بك وما يلحق
بك من الاهانات الفظيعة فتنازل واقبل اكرامنا وخالص اتضاعنا تعويضاً عما اسأنا به  من الكفر وعدم
المعروف نحو قلبك الاقدس
الرب يعزي الحذانا الرب يقوي المقهورين الرب يقيم الساقطين
اشكرك علي الموضوع والرب يباركك


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

يا رب ارحمنا وربنا يعزى اهله 

حقيقى شىء محزن جدااا اللى بحصل ده بس اللى جاى اصعب وده كلام ربنا 

ربنا يقوينا ويعطينا قوة التحمل والايمان 

​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

ربنا يرحمك ياهانى 
وربنا يعزى اهله كلهم 
شكرا ليك يامينا


----------



## ayman_r (13 مارس 2008)

*الشهيد الجندي هاني صاروفيم*

*الشهيد الجندي هاني صاروفيم  

تحذير هذا المشهد من المشرحه

ومشهد صعب جدا

*
http://www.4shared.com/file/40719532/4b352a09/___online.html


----------



## محب المخلص (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*ده موضوع محزن

ربنا يساعد اهله

ويصبرهم

وربنا ينتقم من اللى كان السبب

​*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

*ربنا ينتقم منهم ولاد الكل ب*


----------



## مينا 188 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

ربنا فعلا مع اهله بس اكيد هو كسب الفردوس طبعا 
ربنا برحمنا جميعا 
شكرا كوبتك


----------



## ايرينى85 (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

:crying:يا رب ارحمنا


----------



## sam_elking (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

ربنا يرحمة ويرحمنا جميعا وبقولكم خلي بالكم من نفسكم الدنيا مبئتش زى زمان اصحو وفوقو وصلو


----------



## أنطونى (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير الطب الشرعى فى قضية المجند هانى صاروفيم*

ربنا على المفترى


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (4 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود اله يرحمك  ياهانى ويعزى والدتك امك وابوك ربنا مبيسبش حد 
اذكرنا ياهانى امام عرش النعمه 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
على فكره ياجماعة الفديو موجود على الموقع ده
www.amcoptic.com
اخيك 
+++++++++رومانى ج ج +++++++++


----------



## hany+shakr (26 أغسطس 2008)

الي السماء هاني  رب المجد  ياخدك في حضنه   رب المجد  يرحمك  وينيح نفسك


----------



## king (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود ويعزى اهلة وياخذ حقة من الظالمين


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحم 



إضطهاد المسيحيين يصل إلى جيش مصر

قتل مسيحى بتعذيبه حتى المــوت فى جيش مصر 

  :download:الشهيد جندى المسيح هانى صاروفيم حامل أكليل الأنتصـــــــــار


​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*    :download:      إنهم يقتلون الأقباط فى جيش مصر  ادخل يلا​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد قصة مؤلمة جداااااااااااا 

شكرا لتعبك يا كوبتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمك وعزائنا انك مع القديسين ربنا يقوى عائلته


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## john_magdy75 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع ومشكور لو بعتلى الفديو وده ايميلى john_magdy75******.com


----------



## علاء حسن (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يرحمنا جميعا من اى ظلم


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمنا
ويحفظ شعبه من الظلم
ربنا يعزي اهله​*


----------



## ماب (8 ديسمبر 2008)

[]الرب ينيح نفس هانى ويعزى اسرته . لانه مكتوب لاتخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد []


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا مــ،ـ،ـ،ـوجـ،ـ،ـ،ـ،ـود*

*مش لاقي كلام أوصف بيه بشاعة اللي حصل*

*هل هذا هو حصاد دخول الجيش المصرى للدفاع عن أرض الوطن ؟*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*"لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدروا ان يقتلوها . بل خافوا من الذى يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم"  (مت28:10)
​*


----------



## tiger0000 (23 يناير 2009)

ان متنا للرب نموت وان عشنا للرب نعيش


----------



## Maria Salib (28 يناير 2009)

ربنا يرحمك يا هانى و يصبر اهلك
ويصبرنا على الظلم ده ويرفعه عنا وعن اخواتى المسيحيين والمسيحيات
علينا رحمته بمحبته وبمجده وقدرته علشان نكون ايد واحده فى وجه كل معتدى


----------



## ponponayah (3 فبراير 2009)

يسوع يتصرف فيهم 
هما لية مش بيحسو انهم بيجرحونا بالى بيعملوة 
بجد حرام عليم


----------



## kalimooo (22 مارس 2009)

القصة عاطلة كتير يا مينا

ميرسي على تعبك


----------



## قمر النهار (29 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يرحمك ياهانى التشريح لوحده مؤثر جدا

وربنا يعزى اهلك 

ربنا معانا متخفوش هو الحافظ علينا

واذا كان حصل لهانى عذابات فهو شهيد على اسم المسيح

وده صليبه اللى شاله عشان يقف امام عرش النعمة

ربنا يحفظنا جميعا ويقوينا زلى هانى

صلى من اجلنا ياحبيب ابوك​*


----------



## kingmenarefat (3 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يستر


----------



## spider2010 (4 أبريل 2009)

كل الذى استطيع قولة ربنا موجود كما قال البابا المعظم بابا السكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية 
وربنا يعزى اهله والسلام والنعمة لكم جميعا


----------



## Magdy Ibrahim (6 مايو 2009)

يارب عزى اهل هانى
ومفيش تعليق غير يارب ارحم


----------



## mirasaied (12 مايو 2009)

اتمنى ان يصلى من اجلى اخونا هانى صاروفيم الشهيد الذي تحمل كثير من العذابات والاضطهادات من زملاؤه ورئيسه على اسم رب المجد يسوع 
فكم من الضيقات لاقى هانى تارة بالذوق والنعومة وتارة اخرى بالعنف والسب 
حتى استشهد فارجو ان يذكرنى امام عرش النعمة ليقوينا الله ويعزى والدته واسرته
ميرا


----------



## ibram751 (14 يونيو 2009)

فليرحمنا اللة     + الرب يعزى خاطركم +


----------



## monmooon (20 يوليو 2009)

*ارحمنا يارب​*


----------



## الابيل المصرى (5 أغسطس 2009)

ان غابت العدالة على الارض فان عدالة السماء لن تغيب ولكن لكل شى تحت السماءوقت  كماان هذة هى وعود مخلصنا الصالح بانة سوف تاتى ساعة كل من يقتلكم يعتقد انة يقدم خدمة للة فهنيا للاخ هانى احضان القديسين وجميعنا فى انتظار ان ننتقل ونكون مع المسيح لان ذلك افضل جدا                                                ولكن                                                                        الواضح جدا فى التقرير ان الشهيد توفى من كثرة الضحك وهو مستلقى على ظهرة وهو يشاهد احدى معارك توم وجرى بس نسى يشغل التكييف   ربنا وحدة القادر على ان يعطى عزاء لاسرتة


----------

